# KodaPlusMore's Journal



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*07/12/2016*
Got two new male TT Halfmoons! One is clear and the other is black (with white tips, surrounding his fins, but I'm pretty sure from what I know that that is a characteristic of a black betta) I named the clear one Tarou, meaning big, or thick. (teehee) then the other one Icho. I usually write his name in Greek, but I don't have a Greek keyboard. His name means echo.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*07/13/2016*
I did a 50% tank clean today on Koda & Ocean Pony's divided 5gal tank. Koda is a marbled Halfmoon betta while Ocean Pony, O.P for short, is a red Veiltail. 
And lets just say I guess I didn't tighten the divider in good enough.
And I feel like crap.
Oh my baby Koda. 
I come into my room and go to say hi to the fishies and there is Koda, on O.P's side, bloodied and traumatized. I relied on my instincts, and scooped Koda into it and quickly made a quarantine tank. Probably not the best idea, but, there is no going back. It has a heater, but no filter. There is stress coat in there. But nothing else besides the water cleanser.
Ocean Pony stays in the tank for now, he's not really hurt, just one small torn fin. 
I talked to my mom. O.P _is_ my brothers fish. And I _have_ taken care of him for three years now.
So I talked to my brother.
He said he won't take care of the fish, but he'll provide a tank and let me keep him in his room.
So that is good enough, I don't care if O.P is in my room or not, he has terrorized plenty of my male bettas for long enough and at least my brother is finally doing something about it.
After being in quarantine, I'm moving Koda, my baby, into a 10 gallon all by himself. He deserves it.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*07/14/2016[/B
Today has been stressful. But the good kind of stressful. I started the day off slow, not wanting to do anything. I dreaded waking up and seeing my precious Koda dead, floating on the surface. Once I finally got out of bed, though, I was pleasantly surprised. Koda was still there, and still alive. He looked less shocked, but still beat up none-the-less. During the night I tested and and started to see if an older aquarium tank that I had could still hold water. Thankfully, it still did. Even though it didn't have a lid, I had an idea to fix that.
--
After moving the ~1/5 full 10 gallon tank into my room, I decided it was time. I had been rescuing an adult Green Anole for the past 9 months now, and I was 6 months past his release date. He could still hunt, he was still feisty, and not at all tame, so I released him. And he was happy crawling up that birch tree.
--
After I released Toby, the lizard, me and my mother went shopping around for some stuff that would help Koda. No blackwater extract, no Indian almond leaves, no Melafix. No nothing. I did get Koda a new decoration for his new tank though. It is really pretty, a fake log with large holes so he cant get stuck and silk, smooth leaves so it won't tear his fins. When I started cleaning it though, it started to smell like burning plastic, chemicals, or spray paint, I couldn't put my finger on it. So, I'm returning it. Hopefully I'll be able to just get some tiny plants.
--
While I was shopping though, I was letting some of Toby's leaves sit in some soap/water/vinegar mix. Tomorrow I'll be rinsing it more to get the soap out. I'm going to either float that in Koda's new tank or bury a little bit of the stem on each side so it rainbows across his tank. I don't know yet.
--
Charlie, my brother, got poor O.P a 1.5 gallon tank. No decorations, and I don't have any to spare. Poor O.P... he's lived in a 5 gallon his whole life. Or, for three years anyways. 1.5 gallons is the extreme minimum for a betta fish but my little brother wouldn't hear any of it. I would try to put him in the 12gal herp tank I have, but that comes with many dangers and my parents are already pissed with the idea of a 5 gallon and a ten gallon in my room. (they don't know that in the future I'll be getting another 5 gallon and separating my new bettas~) so I didn't push it. If Ocean Pony dies because of how small his tank is, that'll be on Charlie's hands. All I'm here for now is to make sure that O.P doesn't die just yet. (But, I will be trying to find my 2.5 gallon if I still have it...)
--
So I put O.P in that stupid tiny little tank. As he was accumulating, I went outside and got my old tank that I had been cleaning and cycling and put my divider in there and let my two TT's start to accumulate too. After about, oh 35 minutes or so I let all my fishies swim in their new tanks. The two TT's are loving it. They keep poking and prodding at everything and this is probably the biggest tank they've been in their entire lives. it's so cute.
O.P though, just looks depressed. I have to keep him in my room till tomorrow, and I can barely look at him. I may dislike him, but he does deserve a bigger tank. I found my 2.5 gallon but it's been keeping soap inside of it. Im going to have to clean it big time....
--
I'm stupid and I can't wait. I had put Koda's quarantine tank inside of the 10 gallon so that the quarantine tank could warm up the ten gallon and vise versa but that was yesterday. And today is today. And I need to stop doing things on an impulse. I tipped over the quarantine tank inside of the 10 gallon (the 10 gallon had everything inside of it that the quarantine tank had) and I tried to see if Koda would start swimming around more. Usually, he'd be curious and making bubble nests and doing little twirls but lately, he's just been there. He's just been floating. He's just been swimming. He's just been by the divider or under the plant. Doing nothing. At first, he really didn't think of it. He just thought probably like 'oh, that's more water. i don't care.' and that concerned me. And I really know you are not supposed to use heat lamps and I'm probably the worse betta owner on the planet but I ran and got mine and placed it on top of the tank.
I had put Toby's old lid on the tank (because the tanks are both the same length just Toby's tank was taller) and I plugged in that sucker and sat back and waited to see what it would do. The tank didn't have any light before, and as soon as that bright thing came on Koda perked up like there was no tomorrow. I started holding my breath. He started moving. It was also then that I noticed that adding to his skinned scales, slash on his 'neck', and his torn fins, his poor pectoral fin was... how to explain it... you know in Finding Nemo how Nemo has his special fin and can't use it as well? Well, my poor baby was barely using his fin, and I could see that where it connects it was ripped, and his whole fin is practically totaled. Like I said though, he can still use it, but it probably hurts.
Anyways, at this point, with the heat lamp on I was sitting on pins and needles. Koda swam around a little bit then ate his first bite of food in two days. I was so happy! I couldn't believe it! It was only one pellet, but that's better than nothing! It took him five minutes or so, but then he eventually adventured out of the little tank into the big tank! For a while he was acting like himself, nipping at the new things, exploring, and I can see him from my bed now and so when he saw me, he did a semi-twirl (he knows how to get my attention/a way to get food) then slowly swam away. It was about 10 minutes later when he started to get tired. Right now, he is just leaning up against the heater and the glass cup I put in there as a see-through cave. I don't have anything else in the tank right now besides gravel in the corners for extra support for the tank. I'm going to slowly turn off the heat lamp... and I'll slowly turn it back on tomorrow. It's not the ideal situation, but it seems like it is helping, so I'm just going to have to try.*


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*Update!*

*8/24/2016*
Well it's been a while, but here is an update! I'd like to say Koda has recovered 100%! There is still a lot of clear growth on his fins, but noting else has happened to him. His 10 gallon now has a filter, many more plants, 4 corydoras, and 5 baby guppies! It gets water changes every four changes (more fish = more water changes) but he gets along with everyone great! 
The two TT's are still in the divided 10 gallon & O.P is sadly still in his 2 gallon. He's so sad. I found an old treasure box decoration yesterday, cleaned it off, then put it in there. He perked up a little bit. So depressing...
but! My mother did enjoy the idea of getting another 10 gallon, dividing it, giving it to Tarou and Icho, then giving their tank to Ocean-Pony! Maybe then I'd move him back into my room too, lol. But with school starting and redecorating my room and my mother is sick she doesn't really want to do it _now._ But I, of course, _want_ to do it now! It'll be a lot more money because we're starting from scratch, but It's for the fishies!

~ a little bit more ~
Icho has gained a very pretty blue iridescence and he's grown out most of his butterfly markings. I also think he and Tarou switched souls because now he is the more bold one, jumping at my finger to get his pellets and such. But, he still makes the smallest bubble nests and is scared of his own reflection :wink3: Tarou has always been the best at making bubble nests, making walls! WALLS! How does he even do it, I don't think I'll ever know.
The corydoras are named Cas, Dean, Crowley, and Garth, I think three of them are actually girls, but shhh.
Then only two of the guppies are named at the moment. I ended up with all boys, great. It's not like I have enough boys in my life! The two that are named are Henri and Scatman.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*Sad Times*

*September 9th, 2016*

Late update, I know. But I've been unmotivated. Two days before I left for vacation Koda and Eclispe (guppy) died. Koda is gone. My sweet little baby, without him, I don't think I would know as much as I know about bettas today... he was just starting to get more red scales too... and these two blue ones on his face... I know it's bad to choose favorites, but he was my favorite.

Then I had to leave for vacation. I spoke with the pet sitter and even taped instructions on the tanks. I came home and I could barely see Ocean-Pony, thank god Icho and Tarou were fine, but three of my corydoras looked like they exploded and all of my guppies besides the five (immortal) fry were dead. Great.

So now I have a 10 gallon tank with 5 guppy fry, and a lonesome corydora. How depressing. That's all in the fishy world. 

Butttt there is a 10 gallon kit on sale for 27$ at my local Wal-Mart and I've already gotten birthday money so now all i have to do is persuade my mom. My step-dad's all in it, surprisingly, and I could divide it in three and put Icho, Tarou, and a new betta in there! Then I'd put Ocean-Pony in Tarou and Icho's 5gallon


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*New Tank, New Fish*

*September 13th, 2016*

So, it's my third time trying to write this post, so i'm going to make it short, I'll elaborate more later...
anyways, I got a new 10 gallon tank! and i'm most likely going to go to petsmart later today and probably get a new betta too!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*New Fish!*

*September 18th, 2016*
Okay so, I now have two 10 gallon tanks! Ocean-Pony is back into my room now too, in a 2.5 gallon tank! Onto the important stuff... I divided the 10 gallon and now three bettas are in there! I got a new Dumbo Halfmoon! I named the little guy Allistor, and boy does he have an attitude. But, everyone is loving their new tanks! Pictures below of the tanks, the new guy, and an elegant photo of Icho


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*big update*

*December 25th, 2016*
okay so, haven't updated in a long time, but let me go down the list.
I now have 3 ten gallon tanks and one 2.5 gallon tank.
Ocean-Pony is in the 2.5 gal, and I've had him for 3 years today!
In one of the 10 gallon is 2 female bettas (one crowntail, Calypso and one veiltail, Aggie) two male fancy guppies, 5 female fancy guppies, and about 34 fry.
Another 10 gal has Icho, Allistor, and Tarou in it still.
Then I got another 10 gal and it has Kessel, my Metallic Dragonscale Crowntail, Lucifer, my blue, white, and black halfmoon (im thinking more of a rosetail though) and Aqua-Marine a female crowntail.
I got a camera today, so I thought I'd upload a couple of photos of the new guys!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*June 14th, 2017*
Long time no see! So I guess I have a couple of updates to give. All of my female bettas passed away ;-; I do not think the sorority life was for them. And Luci was give to my best friend as a Christmas present  
Up and running now I have 5 tanks. I have also gotten 3 new bettas!
10 Gal: Icho and Tarou
10 Gal: Jupiter, 4 guppies (Firefall, Thomas, and Thomas's two siblings) and 3 corydoras (Cas, Mini Cas, and Tiny Cas)
10 Gal: Kessel and Taehyung
5.5 Gal: Rodge and 2 guppies (Scatman and Damien, the orignal fry of mine and Thomas and his brothers' fathers)
2.5 Gal: Ocean-Pony

And yesterday, I got a 45 gallon!! I am going to be dividing it so Icho, Tarou, and Ocean-Pony can fit in it, along with Jupiter and all the guppies and corydoras.

Speaking of Jupiter, Jupiter is one of my 3 new fish  I got him on January 7th of 2017. He is a halfmoon, with some very interesting colors. Before I got him, I saw him at PetSmart with barely an inch of water and in a cracked cup. It was water changing day there, so I bet they must've accidentally broke his cup doing so, but I made sure they fixed it! I told that lil' cellophane halfmoon I'd come back and get him... and I did! He is now an orangey/red with some black and blue iridescence. He looks like a shimmering mud puddle! Hahah. I love him so much, he has stolen my heart. 0

Then I got Alexander and another female crowntail, but they both passed away in about a week. TUT

Then after that epidemic, I got Taehyung! He is also a halfmoon, and is absolutely stunning. He is blue and white, and just amazing. 

Eventually after I moved and sold (most) of my guppy fry, I got Rodge, named after Brandon Rogers on YouTube, a stunning koi plakat male. He has also stolen my heart, and is one of the most interactive fish I've ever had. 

So that's what is going on right now! 
Kessel is in the photo, I'll post some more photos later!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*Swim In Peace, My Friend*

*July 23rd, 2017*
Dear Ocean-Pony, 
You were my friend for 3 1/2 years. You where there when I had Zico. You were there when I had Koda. You have seen all the bettas I have gotten, and I blame you for getting me into the hobby. I think you really liked the 4 gallon part of the 45 gallon tank, you seemed so happy. Always flaring and ready for food. I really hope you had a good life. You sure did make mine better. Or should I say betta? You were a fun little veil tail, huge as a matter of fact! The biggest betta I ever did see. Your colors were so interesting, red with a LOT of purple. I used to think of you as that plain little red veiltail that most people would just toss into a flower vase and feed it twice a month. But, these past couple of months, I have came to love you. Swim In Peace Ocean-Pony, swim in peace. <3


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*oof*

*March 4th, 2018*
It's been a while! I went out of the hobby for a while, having no motivation. I gave away Taehyung though, and minimized the amount of tanks I have, and I think that really helped. I helped my best friend get her first ever betta, and its great! I got a new female guppy too, and so I'm going to try again to get the line of guppies I want <3 Anyways, to make it not long, I'll just give an overview of what I have now:

45gal (divided section ~5gal) - Jupiter (halfmoon betta), Thomas, Thomas II, Scatman, Damien, Thea, and Sunset, and Cas. Cas is a singular corydora, anytime I buy him friends, they die. He's pretty snazzy by himself though, and huge. He's the oldest fish I have now, he was in the tank with Koda! So he's about three years old, maybe four. Sunset is my new female guppy, and Thea is another female that I bred. Then Tarou is in the divided part, he's getting pretty old! He'll be two this year c:

10 gal - Rodge. I just moved him in here, and I think he rammed into something and got popeye. He's being treated for that now *thumbs up* He's a feisty boy, so I think he'll make it. I really hope he does

Photos - Jupiter, Tarou, then Rodge


----------

